# Buck heavy



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

why is it that all the best offspring are always males :roll:

Every now and then i get the doe i've been after and i'm over the moon, but soon after i produce an even better baby and they're always male! 

I'm supposed to sell any bucks i produce as i don't need any, yet i still find myself with a box of bucks that i just can't part with, yet they're going to waste because i don't "need" them :shock:

I found myself starting a new colony not so long ago because a particular lovely buck caught the eye of my partner and he refused to let him go :lol:

Now i have a stunning long haired black tan satin buck that i can't help but dote over whenever i'm looking at him, but i just have nowhere to put him, and i don't want to remove any of my other males to replace with him!

does anyone else find this?

Its so hard and they're all so lovely


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't tend to keep bucks in a litter unless i need a buck. I haven't yet had an all buck litter, so i dunno what i would do in that situation! lol

But honestly...I prefer males to females really, they are so much more calmer and cuddley. Its such a shame they can be difficult to house 

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If you have a really great buck, he's easier to "reproduce" than a female because you can breed him to as good a female as you can find, then breed him to his daughters and then to his grand daughters (and even his great grand daughters if he is alive at that point), thereby making more mice very similar to him. You can't do that with does, since their reproductive life is time-limited. Other than that, though, does are my favorite too. 

I cull 95% of all bucks born in my mouse room.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The say the first step is admitting you have a problem...

I'm an old softy, so I have a bunch of bucks living singly in bachelor quarters, and I just love them. They have, generally, much more outgoing and playful personalities. So I end up spending at least a half an hour each night taking each of them out for a few minutes of individual attention. That's not to say that I never cull boys, I just keep more than I 'need'.


----------

